# Warrior Cats Mafia [Mafia Victory]



## Littlestream (Oct 26, 2010)

The silence in the living Clans' forests was a foreboding one.
"We must stop the dark forest!" cried the cats of StarClan.
"I fear that the only the living Clans can do that, and to do it, they will have to kill their own kind to survive. I will send them a sign, telling them of this, and hope that the Clans do as we say." said Shiningsteps, who was possibly the first cat in StarClan.

*The Dark Forest's Uprising has begun. 48'ish hours for night actions.*

(In case anyone noticed, I had to remake the thread , because when I clicked preview post, the associate mafia game with thing undid itself. It made me mad, so I didn't do as well on this one. Sorry, guys. )
Edit: And if you were wondering why the sign-ups thread still says "open", it's the result of my own stupidity.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Hmmm. I, for one, am not for randy-lynching. I say we abstain.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I also say Abstain, It's not even day 1 yet x3

NOW I see why everyone says day 1 is usually the hardest XD

*Is embarrassed this is her first game... ^_^'*


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Don't worry, this is my second XD Which is why I just realized this is night actions, not daytime discussion.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Whoops ^_^'

Meep, I REALLY don't wanna wait 2 days... x3


----------



## Autumn (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

dude.

night actions are supposed to occur first. o_o'


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Everyone woke up, their dreams from StarClan fresh in their minds. They wondered who the Dark Forest had killed that night. But, there was not a single dead body. The entire Clan was present, alive and well. 
*Nobody Died. You have 48 hours for discussion. Starreh-chan cannot be lynched.*

Please, send in your night actions.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

So the Medicine Cat's Apprentice chose Starreh-Chan, and either the Warrior was chosen by the mafia, or the cat that was targeted by the mafia was also targeted by the Medicine Cat. And maybe some other eventualities I can't be bothered to spot.

Yay for stating the obvious in an attempt to look like I'm helpful.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Hmm. I wonder why the medicine apprentice chose Starreh-chan...

Anyways, I think we should *abstain*, as my epic-fail-at-making-might-actions-first-post states.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

They chose me? 0_o

Sweetness :3

We don't really have a choice besides to *Abstain*

So meep x3


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

lynch-blocker: please abstain from further lynch-blocking. it is kind of anti-town in general.

no information, no comment.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I VOTE STARREH-CHAN *shot*

Um yeah. Nothing's going to come up on the first day so I'm *abstain*ing, for now at least.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

*Abstain.* There's not really much else to do.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

*Abstaining.* There are no clues to go on.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I really wish I had something constructive to add...

*Abstain*


----------



## Griffin (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

*Abstain*, I guess.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

*abstain.*

Hmm. Why Starreh-chan? others are surely more important and useful than her(sorry). Unless, Starreh got the role, and being new, got worried in her first game about being lynched and chose herself to day-save.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*



Hidan said:


> *abstain.*
> 
> Hmm. Why Starreh-chan? others are surely more important and useful than her(sorry). Unless, Starreh got the role, and being new, got worried in her first game about being lynched and chose herself to day-save.


What makes you say Starreh-chan is "less important"? :/
Anyway, I suppose the lynch-protector choosing him or herself is a distinct possibility. I can see how lynch-protecting is a pretty counterproductive thing for an innocent to do, especially on the first day with no leads. Still, I think more information is needed before we can start pointing fingers and theorising about roles.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Actually, I expected to be first-kill 0_o

Sure, it would have been inconvenient for me, but maybe the Dark forest would want me out of the way?

As for being picked for anti-lynch, maybe the med. apprentice was scared for me?

Meh, I don't know. That's what discussion is for, right?

All I can do is hope I don't get killed first now. x3


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> What makes you say Starreh-chan is "less important"? :/
> Anyway, I suppose the lynch-protector choosing him or herself is a distinct possibility. I can see how lynch-protecting is a pretty counterproductive thing for an innocent to do, especially on the first day with no leads. Still, I think more information is needed before we can start pointing fingers and theorising about roles.


I think it's just that this is my first game, I'm inexperienced while most everyone else has at least 2 games they've done

I know my role, but it's too early for role-claims x3


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

The cats all were in agreement that they couldn't pick anyone to kill if there was no evidence, and no one wanted to pick a random cat. 
*No one was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Due to the lack of kills the previous day, the Clan was wondering if their dreams were just dreams. But, when the Dawn Patrol set out, they saw a hideous sight just outside the camp. Lying outside the camp was the body of *Hidan*, who had been bitten in the neck by possibly the sharpest teeth the cats had ever seen. Back in camp, by the most secluded den, the elders found the body of another cat - *zeKieranator*. She had been torn to scrapes by what looked like a cat's claws. After burying the bodies, the Clan gathered in a circle to discuss the remaining cats' fate. Even the Medicine Cat had no idea what to do. "Well. What do we do now?" 

*Hidan is dead. He was Innocent.
zeKieranator is dead. She was Innocent.
You have 48 hours for Discussion.*


----------



## Griffin (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Ouch. Wonder what happened. Healer clash, perhaps?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Not possible since we only have one healing role.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

...oh no wait the Prophecy Cat could have chosen Healer too. Well, the role descriptions don't say anything about death by overdose.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

If the Prophecy Cat chose Healer, death by overdose would be possible.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Oh wow. Two innocents down. Perhaps the mafia got a hold of one of them, and the other I've no idea.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I doubt a healer clash, it looks more like the  Mafia than overdose. If it was overdose, they wouldn't really have wounds, but rather internal injury, right? 

Plus, because of the lack of response the first two days, I suspect a third and possible fourth death was healed.


But the question is-

Who is Mafia?

More likely someone who was inactive, and just reappeared recently. 

but that's just my two cents x3


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Well, that shows me. At least we have the chosen role of the Prophecy Cat down to two possibilities.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Well, that shows me. At least we have the chosen role of the Prophecy Cat down to two possibilities.


Aren't there other possibilities for how the second kill happened, though?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> Aren't there other possibilities for how the second kill happened, though?


*re-reads sign-up thread properly this time*
...so there are. Fine, ignore me.

SO the revised list of possibilties is Mafia kill and/or healing overdose and/or vigilante kill and/or secret admirer/lover death. Which tells us nothing at all really. Uh. What was my point again


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Since no one has voted, you get extra time.
*24 more hours for discussion and voting.*


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

...if no one votes, we immediately abstain.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

but abstaining might not be the best idea in the world, because then the mafia will start to gain the upper hand. D:

unfortunately I'm not seeing anyone suspicious


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Yeah, but we have no leads, and I don't want to lynch an innocent.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

So, if we can't abstain and don't want to lynch...

Maybe lynch an inactive member ? I don't know... >.<


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I dislike the idea of lynching inactive members just for being inactive. Seems to me like mafiosi would try to get involved so they don't look suspicious. That said I dont have any other suggestions either D:


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

we can lynch people suggesting to lynch inactive.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*



sreservoir said:


> we can lynch people suggesting to lynch inactive.


That seems just as arbitrary and irrational. I'd imagine the mafia would try to go after the more vocal players since they're the ones posing them the greater threat
Then again, they have a night killing for that. Thinking is hard :c


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

we can the second person in the list. that's always a good idea, right?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

^We can what the second person? Wait, don't vote to lynch yourself again! I recall you doing that somewhere earlier.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I wouldn't be surprised if he really was alien this time and was launching this gambit again... there was no death the first night, after all.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

That would make a lot of sense...

But then what do we do?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

or I could be mafia and trying to confuse the hell out of you.

or I enjoy mindgames and am volunteering to get out of your way.

okay, no, I'm warrior.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

If what you say about being warrior is true, do you know if the nokill the first night was due to your being targeted...?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

it either was not, or I don't know. I'm leaning toward not.

EDIT: nvm, def not, because if it was, then the person who targetted me would have died.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Even though they were given extra time, nobody could agree on who to kill. StarClan began to wonder it they could win this battle.
*No one died. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Walking into the clearing in the middle of the camp, the cats looked relieved. No one had died in the night! However, even the tiniest Kit could feel an ominous presence in the air.

*Nobody was killed. You have 48 hours for discussion. Leafpool cannot be lynched.*


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

So the Medicine Cat Apprentice chose Leafpool? Very... fitting XD


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I'll be nice and extend the deadline.
*You have 24 extra hours for discussion and voting.*


----------



## Autumn (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

sorry about the lack of posts; I had commitments.

Anyway! So... nobody died. Again. We either have a very lucky healer, a very lazy Mafia, or an active alien on our hands.

Considering the possibility of active alien, should we lynch?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I don't think we should lynch. With ten players still alive, it seems unlikely that a healer would choose the exact right person. The other option is that the Alien is activated, which makes a fifty-percent chance of both. If the Mafia sent in their night action, that is.

Yeah, I think it's a bit too risky to lynch. *Abstain*.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

No one could decide who to lynch this day either, and one citizen even decided to abstain.
*No one was lynched. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Sorry I couldn't get to this on time, but now...

The Clan cats wake up to a horrible sight. The first thing the Warriors see is *
Griffin* lying in their den, stone dead. Even though there was not a mark on him they figured out the way he had died from his low body weight. (I was incompetent here. Sorry.)

When they walk out of then den carrying Griffin's body, they see another dead cat lying in the clearing. *Teacher9985* was the cat's name. The cats notice a strange aura radiating around him, and a vicious snarl on what remained of his horribly mutilated face. They picked him up too, and he was buried outside the camp along with Griffin. 

Having buried their dead Clanmates, they decided that they would all go and hunt for the clan. Even though the two deaths were enough, there was an even more terrible sight awaiting them. They were shocked to find the bodies of *Flora* and *Starreh-chan* lying on a riverbank. Flora had been bitten in the neck, and Starreh-chan had deathberry stains on her paws and mouth. 

*Griffin is dead. He was innocent.
Teacher9985 is dead. He was mafia.
Flora is dead. She was innocent.
Starreh -chan is dead. She was innocent.

You have 48 hours for discussion and lynching.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

...wow. Four deaths in one night O:
I think it's safe to assume Flora and Starreh-chan were our Lovers, then.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

Wait, Teacher9985 was glowing? I assume that means Alien. Well, nice at least that we've got one of those down. Yeah, Flora and Starreh look like lovers.

But what about Griffin? I'm guessing inactivity?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

There are six people left in this game. At least three are Mafia. We only have a few chances left to flush out the Mafia, so...


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

I didn't realise we were so low on players o.o

Yeah, unless we start lynching now we're pretty much doomed.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

By the way, I'm Mafia. So are werefish, Leafpool and Superbird.

*sreservoir* :3


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

*sreservoir*

you know we are awesome.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

*sreservoir*

HAHA we win.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

*Mike*.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

You're outnumbered. 4 of us, two of you!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

...five mafia out of twelve players.

...


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*



sreservoir said:


> ...five mafia out of twelve players.
> 
> ...


Actually four. Teacher was alien.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

With the Clan down to so few cats, it was even more important that the traitors were killed. But said traitors decided that it was safe to reveal themselves, and *sreservoir* was clawed to death with their votes. The camp was virtually in the Dark Forest's control, but StarClan would fight on until none of their followers were left.

*sreservoir was lynched. It was innocent. You 48 hours for night actions.*

Sorry about the lateness. I had school.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia*

No one needed to look for any bodies, because with the death of *Suki*, the Clan was in the Dark Forest's control. However, the body of *Leafpool* was also found, killed in a fight to the death with her own comrade. StarClan was not to walk in those skies again. The Warrior Code was no more. The Clan was enveloped in the wrath of the Place of No Stars, and no cat would ever be safe in the forest again.

I'll post the roles in sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry Leafpool ;D It was just for fun.

So yeah. Actually, people, there were *two* Mafia-aligned killing roles. You were ll patheticaly off!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 18, 2010)

God damn it Superbird why would you do such a thing

IF YOU ASK ME this game was imbalanced. not that I can complain 'cause I won but


----------



## Superbird (Nov 18, 2010)

For fun =) And Irony.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 18, 2010)

I was medicine cat apprentice. Just saying.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, but...
ROLES:

Mike the Foxhog: Other Trainee
sreservoir: Warrior
zeKieranator: Deputy
Leafpool: Head Trainee
Flower Doll: Lover
Superbird: Prophecy Cat
werefish5: Tom
Suki: Medicine Cat's Apprentice
Griffin: Secret Admirer
Wargle: Leader
Teacher9985: Mystery Cat
Starreh-chan: Medicine Cat

NIGHT ACTION LOG:

Night One:
Starreh-chan doesn't heal anyone.
Mewtwo lynch-protects Starreh-chan.
Superbird chooses Fighter and Mafia.
werefish5 chooses Mike the Foxhog as kit and Leafpool as Queen.
Flower Doll chooses Mike the Foxhog as Lover. The RNG says Starreh-chan. (Kit cannot be lover'd)
Wargle inspects Suki.
Griffin admires Flower Doll. The RNG says zeKieranator. (Lover cannot be admired.)
Littlestream is incompetent and forgets to RNG kills.

Night Two:
Leafpool kills Wargle.
Hidan inspects Starreh-chan.
Superbird kills zeKieranator.
Starreh-chan heals Mike the Foxhog.
I forgot to not zeKieranator and Suki's night actions. Yeah. My brain is a sieve. But they didn't have an effect on the game, so...

Night Three:
Leafpool kills Flower Doll.
Superbird kills/activates Teacher9985.
Suki lynch protects Leafpool.
Starreh-chan heals Flora.

Night Four:
Leafpool kills Flower Doll. (Starreh-chan suicides.)
Superbird kills Teacher9985.
Suki lynch protects Starreh-chan.
Starreh-chan heals Mike the Foxhog.
Littlestream smacks herself on the head when she realizes that Griffin survived way longer than he was supposed to. Oh well.

Night Five:
Leafpool kills Suki.
Superbird kills Leafpool.
Suki lynch protects Mike the Foxhog.
Mike the Foxhog's kit powers are irrelevant, as the game is over.

Yeah. I'm not cut out for this. Oh well! What better way to learn than to make a sequel! Expect WCM2: StarClan's Comeback sometime this winter.

And yes, it seems a bit unbalenced. It would have been less so if people had _lynched_. And I'm a pushover, so I let the Mother, Father, and Kit all be Mafia. I hadn't thought that out well enough.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 19, 2010)

Kill the leader second night godammnit why me? WHY DO I ALWAYS DIE LIKE FIRST NIGHT?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 19, 2010)

Wargle said:


> Kill the leader second night godammnit why me? WHY DO I ALWAYS DIE LIKE FIRST NIGHT?


Actually that was my fault. I got suspicious over your "other people are more useful than Starreh-Chan" comment on Day 1 and suggested the Mafia kill you off thinking you were the Leader and had inspected her. And I was half-right :D


----------



## Griffin (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm a girl...T_T It says so right under my username! And yeah, I don't think we really got any good info most of the time...


----------



## InvaderSyl (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW I've been gone a long time 0_0

Yep, I was healer.  I was probably too conspicuous, but meep. I like Mafia, I think :3

I was actually fairly important, and I tried to be useful, but we didn't have much to go on.

Good game, everyone~


----------

